# Orif chondral fracture femoral trochlea



## cwilson3333 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can someone tell if the correct code for this procedure is 27514?

Procedure is scheduled as outpatient, but insurance [Tricare] said it must be done
as inpatient.

Please let me hear from someone if this is indeed the correct procedure?

Thanks for any help,

CW


----------



## armen (Apr 2, 2012)

cwilson3333 said:


> Can someone tell if the correct code for this procedure is 27514?
> 
> Procedure is scheduled as outpatient, but insurance [Tricare] said it must be done
> as inpatient.
> ...



The code you specified is an inpatient code per Medicare. Another problem is that this code is for medial or lateral condyle and not for trochlea. I could not find a code for this procedure. Maybe because _"Isolated trochlear chondral fractures of the knee are extremely uncommon, especially in the adolescent population"_ _J.Orthopaedics 2009;6(4)e2_

Maybe 27599	Unlisted procedure, femur or knee  is the answer in this case.  

Would love to see what others think about this.


----------

